# Thames Valley Meet - This Wednesday!



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 04th November, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Who fancies coming along?

phodge & Mr phodge
ianttr & Mrs iantttr - in an A3, but never mind.... :lol: 
Bucks85th on his lonesome  
B16TTC
neil millard tt
NaughTTy
London (?)
R6B TT (?)
clived (?)


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny . can you put us on the list please. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure yet Penny. I'll try to let you know soon


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

8)


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Me too


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Neil, you're added!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy added. 8)

Anymore for any more...??


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

Thought I might pop along (although it may be only for drink) and introduce myself (work permitting as I'm in Docklands all day) - look out for a lost looking bloke in the bar. 

Ldn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi London,

You're very welcome to pop along for a drink - it's always nice to see new faces!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ooops sorry!!

And the old faces too, of course!! :lol:


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine is old and new at the same time! 

Ldn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Don't forget folks - it's this Wednesday!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll try and get along Pen, and will txt Clive too


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! I'll put you both down as possibles.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Penny,

Can you add a +1 for me please?

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bucks85th said:


> Hey Penny,
> 
> Can you add a +1 for me please?
> 
> ...


Ooooh - is it the blonde that you were tagged with on the photo on facebook? ;-)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Penny,
> ...


And is she called Merlin...?? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Bucks85th said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hehe!

Not Merlin, but Morgana Le Fay! And I really wish it had been Helen Mirren from the 1981 Excalibur movie! Phwoar!

Anyway, she has just called and said she has to work late so it's just me, myself & I again.

Sorry to muck you about!

Bloody women! Can't live with 'em, can't shoot 'em!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

i have a puncture  , so will be coming in mirandas a3 instead (she can drive and i can have a beer  , see you all later, ian


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

For those who enjoy Real Ale and aren't driving - they should have Rebellion Red still on tap tonight, it was one of their first recipes and is usually only available bottled, 4.7%.

There's also a new Surf & Turf on the menu which is £22.95 but includes a 12oz Sirloin, all the trimmings and about 8 Black Tiger Prawns as well with a chilli dip.


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

rebellion it is then, ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Changes noted!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising another evening of great food, company and conversation Penny (sorry if mine bored anyone re the Florida trip - having trouble remembering who I've told the various stories to!  )

Neil - good to see you again - catch up when you're in Aylesbury again 

Penny & Dave - see you Friday


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Agree with Paul!

Thanks again Penny. Another great evening and really looking forward to Dec 2nd!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Great to meet you all last night, you made me feel very welcome.

Now all I have to do is to match the name to the face to the forum ID!

Ldn


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny thanks for another great night. Neil


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys! Glad you all enjoyed yourselves... 

Mark, it was great to meet you. Hope you and your wife can make it to the Christmas bash, or if not, hope you can both join us in the new year...

Thanks to all of you who gave me deposits/menu choices. I'll update the Christmas thread shortly. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, I've updated the Xmas thread with deposits and menu choices. Please check your entry and let me know if anything needs changing.


----------

